# Amazon Sword to bogwood



## SirLancaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it possible or acceptable to attach amazon swords to bogwood?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

they are very heavy feeders so you may need to supplement with root tabs until they grow low enough...i have the same dilemma with langenandras and someone mention trying it out


----------



## SirLancaster (Feb 21, 2010)

So you say, give it a try, but putting fertilizing tabs attached to the roots/bogwood? First time I hear about langenandras. Do you have a profile link?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

this is the thread i started: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ions/70489-can-i-attach-langenandra-wood.html

and this link were given to be to learn some about langenandra : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagenandra

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Lagenandra/index.html

im curious if it will work, keep updates! i might try myself with a sword plantlet i have


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

IMO, the driftwood will need to very soft and easy for roots to get into. Mopani is an example of a wood NOT to use (very dense/hard wood that is difficult for roots to adhere to). Mesquite, on the other hand, would readily accept roots because it is softer and tends to develop cracks and crevices easier. Cypress or old cedar roots would also be good potentials. 

As to nutrition, you just have to keep an eye out for defficiencies and make sure the plant gets what it needs until it sends roots into the substrate.

-Dave


----------

